# VST baskets



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

VST filter baskets appear to come in a choice of two shapes... ridged and ridgeless. In practical terms, what are the differences between them, and on what basis would one choose? I already have an 18g ridgeless and am looking to add a 15g. I have two tampers, both 58mm Motta, one flat, one rarely used convex (mentioned in case that makes a difference to the choice of basket).

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## AndyS (May 12, 2012)

According to VST, there is no difference in the way they make espresso. Some people find the ridgeless is easier to clean, and of course the ridgeless is easier to pop out of the handle (you may or may not want to make it easy to pop out of the handle).


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Ridgeless for me, just cus it's easier to get out. The bottom of the basket is the same on both...


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

What they both said









Whichever in stock at the time for the best price. Have a combination of both because of this and makes no difference to the shot, as I use a naked portafilter majority of the time also makes no difference inpushing them out from underneath.

Hope of help

John


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

We need a sticky somewhere that says

One has a ridge

One doesn't

its that simple


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Or ones a clone and the other ones born







(Sorry SciFi saturday night movies)

John


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

If you want to be weighing exactly whats in the basket, you're going to have to do a lot of removing/re-inserting. Ridgeless is so much easier.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@smokeybarn

Are you still celebrating yesterday's win over Ipswich and booking a Championship playoff final against Middlesborough? 

Would be good to see the return of the Canaries in the Premiership.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> @smokeybarn
> 
> Are you still celebrating yesterday's win over Ipswich and booking a Championship playoff final against Middlesborough?
> 
> Would be good to see the return of the Canaries in the Premiership.


Yes!!! I'd say it was the best football experience I've had in 20 years of watching Norwich. But, I don't know if I dare go to Wembley - I still bare the scars of the last play off final defeat on penalties 15 years ago :/


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

smokeybarn said:


> Yes!!! *I'd say it was the best football experience I've had in 20 years of watching Norwich*. But, I don't know if I dare go to Wembley - I still bare the scars of the last play off final defeat on penalties 15 years ago :/


[Mmmmmpphhhhh!!!!!] Snort!!! Many might say that that's not that hard!!!!!


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

smokeybarn said:


> If you want to be weighing exactly whats in the basket, you're going to have to do a lot of removing/re-inserting. Ridgeless is so much easier.


Thanks, smokeybarn, for your reply.

I get the picture from several replies, that ridgeless is easier, so that's what I've now ordered.

I do weigh the basket contents... first I weigh the beans into the grinder, a Maz SJ adapted for single-dosing with 100% sweeping. Then I tare on suitable middle-size scales, a PF with basket fitted, dose and weigh again. Output c.f. input is rarely more than 0.5g adrift. Lastly, I extract the shot, measured on tiny scales. So no need to disturb the basket from or to the PF, which I'm reluctant to do while filled with the dose for fear of clumping > channelling etc.

The general setup with scales etc. is shown here.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23112-Grinder-sizes&p=303380#post303380

Thanks again,

Tony.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> @smokeybarn
> 
> Are you still celebrating yesterday's win over Ipswich and booking a Championship playoff final against Middlesborough?
> 
> Would be good to see the return of the Canaries in the Premiership.


No... It would not.

UTB

P.S it's brough, not borough


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

TomBurtonArt said:


> No... It would not.
> 
> UTB
> 
> P.S it's brough, not borough


That typo well spotted - you will enjoy this:

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/mar/05/ecuador-graffiti-accion-ortografica-quito-grammar


----------

